# Guinea Pig Help



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Sooo I have been contemplating adding some cavvys to our family but having never had any before and being at the start of wether we can/are suitable I need help!

I have a large area of graden going to waste (about 2.5m x 7m) and was thinking of getting a large off the gorund hutch and sectioning off this area for them, i can have OH build it in the summer 

What I was curious about is can males be kept together in groups or are they likely to fight, would a few females be a better idea? I can bring them in in the winter too so they dont suffer the cold.
Would i be ok sectioning off the erea by building a structure with wood and chicken wire, what kind of setups do you all have?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Males can be kept in groups, although it can be difficult and is rare. Males in pairs is usually the best option. Females can be kept in large groups.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Starlite said:


> Sooo I have been contemplating adding some cavvys to our family but having never had any before and being at the start of wether we can/are suitable I need help!
> 
> I have a large area of graden going to waste (about 2.5m x 7m) and was thinking of getting a large off the gorund hutch and sectioning off this area for them, i can have OH build it in the summer
> 
> ...


I would stick with girls if I'm honest, some boars can be kept in groups but it isn't very common and most of the time even pairs will have their fights and need to be split.

I would also stay away from chicken wire because not only can the piggers chomp their way out, predators can chomp their way in


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like a nice space for some piggies, there are lots of rescue centres that have guinea pigs and will provide you with loads of good advice.

I would go for a pair of females or a neutered male with a pair of females.

I had a piggie that lived til he was 7 so they are quite a commitment.

heres a link to rescues in scotland Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

thankyou for your responses, i'll let you know how we get on, i think we will stick to girlies


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just wanted to say good luck if you do get g-pigs, they're the best


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

we had two brothers, bubble and skweek who got along well.
but this was when i had no idea about males and males. when bubble died skweek was really lonely- so we got him a friend named Toto. Skweek got dominant and bit him on the neck so far when he ate it went down and out the hole he went to the vets and was on antibiotics and it healed, but he couldnt get any food down and got so skinny that he died

now i have kaytie and pistachio- my two beautiful girlies! i think for 1st timers girls are the best option


----------

